# goldfish eggs??



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

just got a new butterfly shubinkin goldfish and put it in my whiskey barrel pond w/ one of my comet female. 10mins later, the female is being chased by the butterfly. when i pulled up some of the water lettuce the next day, each one was covered with small yellow/amber colored eggs. this is a first for me. never seen any eggs before. don't know how to take care of them. should i keep them in the pond or bring them inside? how long will it take to hatch? would the fries be hybrids and infertile? would they be butterfly goldfish or normal comet goldfish? have no idea. tried looking that up but most results were about butterfly koi, not goldfish. either way, hope the eggs will hatch.

any advices/answers?


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe most goldfish can be breed with other varieties of goldfish. You may get a mix of different looking goldfish or if there's a dominant trait then you'll probably get more of those. Apparently they hatch in several days. If possible, remove other fish as they will eat the eggs. If you chose to remove the eggs instead take some of the original water as well. Try removing "white" cloudy egg. Dead eggs can develop fungus that will infect healthy eggs. You should begin to notice black dots...which will be the eyes...this will indicate fertilization.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

the fish actually just hatched today. saw them sticking onto the tank's wall vertically like a pleco. looked so weird. hehe.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh wow i totally wanna see pics


----------

